# Pc to Tv doesn't scale the right way



## FelixZZ (Jan 6, 2019)

Tv: AOC n32w551t
PC: Windows 10 Home

So I tried to connect my PC to my TV via avg, the scaling was 16:9 but the available resolutions were 4:3 (1024x768, etc.)
If I try to connect via HDMi the resolutions are 16:9 but the scaling is 4:3, so that there is a black bar on each site of the Tv.
Is it just too old or is it possible to fix?


Thank you in advance!


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

1366 x 768 is the tv's native resolution. Make sure you have graphics drivers installed for the PC. Refer to the tv's manual if it has a PC mode. When you connect it to the PC, which projection mode do you use, for instance duplicate, or extended desktop or second screen only? Screenshots of your current display settings can be helpful here.


----------



## FelixZZ (Jan 6, 2019)

Do you have discord or something like that?
I think i would go fast on discord, etc.
https://discord.gg/twgAH5


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

FelixZZ said:


> Do you have discord or something like that?
> I think i would go fast on discord, etc.
> https://discord.gg/twgAH5


That's not how we roll here. All help is offered in the public forums, so that others with similar problems can find answers. Welcome to TSF. Familiarise yourself with the rules https://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules


----------



## FelixZZ (Jan 6, 2019)

Ok It was worth a try.
-But anyway which drives do you mean? 
-My Tv is on Pc mode via avg
-extended.
-And what settings do you mean?


----------



## FelixZZ (Jan 6, 2019)

Update: If i go into duplication mode the resolution is right and the weigh scaling is right but the height scale is wrong.
Just what the ****.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

To save us all a lot of questions, let's use Speccy to know more about your PC. Download Speccy from here and install it, then launch it. Go to the File menu and select Publish Snapshot. You will be presented with a web address (url). Copy and paste it here in your next reply.

Set projection mode to Extended desktop, and then click the numbered icon that represents the tv. Adjust its resolution to 1366 x 768. See https://www.cedarville.edu/help/Monitor-Dual-Screen-Setup-for-Desktop-Computers for details. The display settings that I'm referring to are best illustrated here https://www.thewindowsclub.com/change-screen-resolution-windows-10-2

For how to post a screenshot, refer to here https://www.techsupportforum.com/381-how-to-post-a-screenshot/


----------



## FelixZZ (Jan 6, 2019)

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/g2KFI07yVFMuVHEXtCXXnuY
I set it on "extended" but the only available resolutions are 1024x768 and 800x600 (AVG) with HDMI 1080x1920 and 720x1280.

If I click on advanced settings, it just shows me the adapter settings https://imgur.com/a/qg5cVe1
Or in other words: My Windows Version has a different layout.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

FelixZZ said:


> https://speccy.piriform.com/results/g2KFI07yVFMuVHEXtCXXnuY
> I set it on "extended" but the only available resolutions are 1024x768 and 800x600 (AVG) with HDMI 1080x1920 and 720x1280.
> 
> If I click on advanced settings, it just shows me the adapter settings https://imgur.com/a/qg5cVe1
> Or in other words: My Windows Version has a different layout.


It's VGA not AVG. For the sake of better communication let's try and be accurate in what we type, shall we? The resolutions are also supposed to be 1920 x 1080 and 1280 x 720, not the other way around. If the tv's native resolution is not available for selection, you may have a bad or poor quality VGA cable, same with HDMI cable. What happens when you select 1920x1080 for the HDMI connection? It is a 16:9 resolution and should scale just fine on that tv, assuming it can upscale to that resolution. Things won't be as clearly focused as they would be in its native resolution, but it should scale just fine.

The Speccy snapshot you linked to does not list a second display (the tv). Did you publish it while the tv is disconnected?


----------



## FelixZZ (Jan 6, 2019)

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/ttNI8We2q1hUwugxhfnZ7Bw (HDMI 1080p)
http://speccy.piriform.com/results/VQsiBxoYFwKVxtzSRvXIwPa (VGA)
I tried it with another HDMI cable but the result was the same (IMG:1080p, same with 720p)

https://imgur.com/a/DgjkRKH
and sorry for misspelling vga :facepalm:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

According to the manual here, the VGA interface accepts up to 1280x768 RGB signal. Looks like you're simply dealing with old hardware limitations.


----------



## FelixZZ (Jan 6, 2019)

As I already said, I can't select this resolution, only 1024x768 and 800x600.
Is there a way to select a custom resolution? 

If I try to set a custom resolution via Intel Graphics the Tv shows the text "Not Supported"


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

FelixZZ said:


> As I already said, I can't select this resolution, only 1024x768 and 800x600.
> Is there a way to select a custom resolution?
> 
> If I try to set a custom resolution via Intel Graphics the Tv shows the text "Not Supported"


Like I said, old hardware limitations.


----------



## FelixZZ (Jan 6, 2019)

OK and what can I do about it? Nothing? Or do I need some kind of driver? And if, which?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

FelixZZ said:


> OK and what can I do about it? Nothing? Or do I need some kind of driver? And if, which?


There's nothing to do.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

well if your are using a onboard graphics you can get a cheap graphic card with 2gb this will sort out the display issue. got a radeon r7 200 2gb connected to 49" toshiba 4k tv as my display.

using amd's hdmi scaling in the software you can stretch the screen until no black bars appear.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

steve32mids said:


> well if your are using a onboard graphics you can get a cheap graphic card with 2gb this will sort out the display issue. got a radeon r7 200 2gb connected to 49" toshiba 4k tv as my display.
> 
> using amd's hdmi scaling in the software you can stretch the screen until no black bars appear.


OP's PC is a notebook and the tv is a 2006 model!


----------



## FelixZZ (Jan 6, 2019)

So I had an Idea: My monitors(and TV) are "running" on my CPU's graphics unit what if I would change that to my NVIDIA card and try to use the NVIDIA Control Panel? But how to I change it?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You would need to check the laptops manual, which you may find on the makers support pages for your specific model, it usually contains info on how to use the graphics card.


----------

